# No DHCPOFFERS received.



## zeiz (Dec 1, 2009)

I have 3 computers (2 boxes and a laptop), Arris TM502G telephony cable modem and Belkin F5D8233-4v3 router with wireless. 2 boxes wired to the router and the laptop walks wireless. 
I changed my wan ip through mac cloning but now only 1 box and the laptop are connected; the second box's connection looks dead.
It runs 8.0-R, bunch of Linuxes and XP. None OS can connect to the Internet, Debian5 establishes only "self-addressed" connection that doesn't help. I cannot ping anything including gateway 192.168.2.1.

```
# ping 192.168.2.1
PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
....
ping: sendto: No route to host
^C
--- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---
7 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss

# ping google.com
ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure
```
ifconfig:

```
# ifconfig
xl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU>
        ether 00:f8:2c:80:b8:ef
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```
dhclient:

```
# dhclient xl0
DHCPREQUEST on xl0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPREQUEST on xl0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPDISCOVER on xl0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on xl0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
DHCPDISCOVER on xl0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
DHCPDISCOVER on xl0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
DHCPDISCOVER on xl0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
No DHCPOFFERS received.
Trying recorded lease 192.168.2.4
bound: renewal in 887780501 seconds.
```

There are 2 unusual things in the outputs:
1. ifconfig for xl0 doesn't give ip (inet 192.168.x.x)
2. 192.168.2.4 belongs now to the laptop not to this box. But the box seems have no ip.
I tried:
`# /etc/rc.d/devd stop`
`# ifconfig xl0 192.168.2.6 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0`
`# /etc/netstart`

The output shows 192.168.2.6 for xl0 but no ping, no connection. 
Of course I tried restart both the modem and the router, disconnect power from both, even reset the modem. Nothing works  ....


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm assuming fbsd is connected to the belkin router? If so, check it's configuration. It's not running DHCP.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

And if you set your IP address manually, you'll need to set the default gateway and add nameservers.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 1, 2009)

All 3 cp are connected to the router (one with wireless). The router is connected to the modem. If dhcp is not running on the router how 2 other computers receive their lan ips?
I just checked the router's configuration: `DHCP....enabled (no clients)`. It's amazing but DHCP Clients List is ... empty!
Beforehand I saw 3 clients in the list :q


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

They're probably reusing their not-yet-expired DHCP leases.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 1, 2009)

I have `hostname="<myhost>.<mydomain>"` and `ifconfig_nfe0="DHCP"` in rc.conf and I have in resolve.conf:
`search <mydomain>`
`nameserver 192.168.2.1`

I hope there is no problems with my ISP since they issued new WAN IP so I must be able to solve my problem without them. 
Is it possible to release/renew under FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't see an immediate option in dhclient(5), but you could try zero-ing the leases file, I guess.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks but it didn't help. I tried to clear the file, edit ip there - no way - it always returned to 192.168.2.4, the data stored firmly somewhere else (where?).
Well I fixed it easy but... the problem was that "dead" box and winlaptop somehow shared the same ip. I obtained the winlaptop from my wife then released and renewed ip on it :r
Another approach could be to disable dhcp server cut power and disconnect the router, power in on again and reset it to factory defaults, then connect computers one by one. 
But what a sysadmins would do in such case having only *nix machines?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> But what a sysadmins would do in such case having only *nix machines?


Turn on the clients one by one, checking as you go. Run tcpdump to see if you're actually receiving something.


----------

